# << Savini Forged + E90 M3 >>



## Wheel Studio (Dec 4, 2009)

Did a sweet photoshoot with a customer's E90 M3 sportin' Savini SV-25S 20x9" / 20x10.5" *3pc forged wheels* in *Matte Black* with red pinstripe - very classy, with the unbelievable fitment we've come to expect from Savini.



















Discuss.


----------



## JoeM3 (Jun 26, 2009)

i like. :thumbup:


----------

